# PDSA Vet in Manchester (Rats)



## rat.bag (Apr 24, 2009)

Is anyone else on Housing Benefits? A couple of my rats seems a little under the weather and im quite worried.

However im currently un-employed and can't afford vets bills so does anyone know a vet who is good with rats and accepts PDSA? Im going to ring my local centre in the morning, but would really like to find some one who knows about rats.

Thanks


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

I have had a few problems with my own rats while i was on benefits i still went out of my way to take my rats to a vet and pay for it but i have had the odd emergency and have used the pdsa.They will see your rats and to be honest after my expiriences with several vets i can honestly say i would rather pay any money i would have paid to go private to the pdsa than i would a private practice.At least you know your cash is going to a good cause.Good luck:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

PDSA Pet Aid Hospital
www.*pdsa*.org.uk

7 Warwick Road South
Manchester, M16 0JW
0161 881 0222

*Your Local RSPCA - Animal welfare establishment*

 *back to your local*







 *Name*

RSPCA Greater Manchester Animal Hospital
Commonly known as: Greater Manchester Animal Hospital


*Address*

411 Eccles New Road
Salford
MANCHESTER
M5 5NN


Click here for directions 
*Opening hours*

For Consultations: 7.30-4.00 Monday-Friday. Telephone answered between 9.00-4.00. For registered clients only an emergency service is available after 4.00 and weekends. To use this clients must call 07900 244788 for advice and a possible appointment. 

*Services offered*


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

It would be worth putting some money away for the next time your rats are poorly. While the PDSA is there to pick up if you cant, you should still donate to them.

We're on benefits and we can afford a private vet - with bigger bills we pay in bits - our vet will let us - but we're talking for bills into the hundreds here, if you cant afford a consult it might be worth reconsidering whether you should be keeping them. It's amazing how much you can afford if you put your animals first, and your ****, CDs etc second :lol2:


----------



## rat.bag (Apr 24, 2009)

They are booked in with Acorn as recommended by Lover, thankyou. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

while the PDSA is for people who are not as well of as the ones who can afford it...

we used them for out dog as money was low but we didnt give the minimum donation as they saved us alot so we put like 30 quisd in everytime we when as they spayed her gave her a section and gave the puppies lots of jabs

so please be considerate they do it out of generosity not for money so you need need need to put more then the minimum fiver in there they need it : victory: x


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

rat.bag said:


> They are booked in with Acorn as recommended by Lover, thankyou. Will let you know how it goes.



No problem, there great there!


----------

